# 04 GTO headlight problem



## grimreaper (Oct 21, 2009)

I've searched and I haven't found an idea to what might be wrong. My entire driver's side lights are out, high, low and fog. Replaced all bulbs and still nothing. Is it a relay or? Passenger side all work fine.


----------



## grimreaper (Oct 21, 2009)

Nothing?


----------



## Knelson (Jan 16, 2009)

I would suspect a ground problem however I would need more info.
Have you checked for 12 volt at the terminals that plug into the headlamp?
if not check it with a dvom or a 12 volt test light.
if you dont have one any parts store will sell you one cheap.
this test light or dvom can be used to check for a bad ground also.


----------



## grimreaper (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks, it's possible there is a short somewhere as my battery was dead after not starting it for a couple days. I'm just not sure where to start when it comes to the wiring.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Check your grounds. Where does your - side feed back to the battery? Rust makes for a piss-poor conductor. Also, check for continuity at the plug, meaning, check the + side to any bare metal spot/screw on the body. If you've got continuity at a screw head, but not the terminals, you've got a bad ground.

Electrical work can seem like black magic... have patience, and good luck.


----------



## grimreaper (Oct 21, 2009)

I have all lights working now, thanks for the help. One issue now is when i turn on my brights i lose ALL driver's side lights, but the brights work on the passenger side.


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

what did you do to get your lights to work, or working to some degree at least?


----------



## vxssls1 (Sep 9, 2006)

have you checked the fuse?
there is a left and right headlight fuse


----------



## kenjames86 (Jan 28, 2017)

I am having the same issue as last posted where I lose all lights on the driver side when I turn my brights on. Did you ever figure out what was causing it?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Doubtful that you'll hear from any of the posters in this thread. The most recent any of them was here was 2011.


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

kenjames86 said:


> I am having the same issue as last posted where I lose all lights on the driver side when I turn my brights on. Did you ever figure out what was causing it?


It's most likely your BCM wires causing a short. There's a spot behind the glove box where the BCM wire bundle can rub on a metal support bracket and cause the car to do all kinds of weird stuff if they short.

Here's a pic of what you should take a look at (right side in behind the glove box compartment). 











Obviously it could be a ton of other things but start there.


----------



## kenjames86 (Jan 28, 2017)

I've already checked mine. It hadn't rubbed through yet but I made the fix anyway to avoid future problems. I checked the ground for the headlight circuit and it was tight but I removed it and cleaned it anyways and didn't help. My car has been down for about 8 months in need of a motor. I don't recall it having this problem before but its possible that it did. I replaced the motor and I'm wondering if it has something to do with the swap. I traced all the wiring and everything seems to be just fine. As far as I can tell there are three grounds on the motor. A ground strap on the passenger side of the motor attached to the A/C compressor bracket, a ground from the wire harness on the front of the passenger side head and a ground from the harness on the rear of the driver side head. All seem to be fine. I've seen others with these exact same symptoms but none of the ones I've found have a resolution to the problem.


----------

